# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Wypadanie włosów 18 lat

## anonymousss

Witam. Mam 18 lat i od pewnego czasu zauważyłem, że nadmiernie wypadają mi włosy. Dawniej nawet nie zwracałem uwagi, bo wychodziło ich przy myciu głowy powiedzmy kilka. Natomiast teraz wychodzi ich naprawdę sporo. Trochę mnie to zaniepokoiło i postanowiłem dowiedzieć się czegoś na ten temat i spróbować jakoś temu przeciwdziałać (jeżeli się oczywiście da).
Do tej pory codziennie stosowałem żel do włosów w celu stylizacji (dokładnie pastę z Joanny). Ale teraz trochę zastopowałem, bo podejrzewam że może to przez to. 
Zamówiłem także szampon DERMENA i stosuję go od kilku dni.

Czy codzienne stosowanie pasty jest/może być przyczyną wypadania włosów? 
Czy są tego jakieś inne przyczyny?
Jak temu przeciwdziałać?

Bardzo proszę o pomoc  :Smile:

----------

